# Multi Spec



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

We used to do alot of Multi Spec in the comercial market and accent walls in smaller offices but for the past year it has been fading away. Is this the case in your area?

Last project we had was a Zolatone gig in downtown Denver and that was in January.

Thanks


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Man I haven't done any of that stuff in probably 10 years!!!!!


----------



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Man I haven't done any of that stuff in probably 10 years!!!!!


lol...guess that is a indicator for demand.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nothing in the last five years. Not one call. 

I was at a beachside seafood joint over the weekend and all the tables had multi sprayed on them. Looked good.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Used to do car dealerships with it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Last time was exactly five years ago. 

The past two weeks we have been re-painting a school we previously did in the summer of 2005. I sprayed "Multispec" in all the hallways up to chair rail height. This time they want straight paint......


----------



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Last time was exactly five years ago.
> 
> The past two weeks we have been re-painting a school we previously did in the summer of 2005. I sprayed "Multispec" in all the hallways up to chair rail height. This time they want straight paint......


Did you clear coat it after application? School seems like heavy traffic for such a coating.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

No clear coat. The nicks, dings and outright holes in the walls look worse. Those kids are _brutal!_


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Just did a few registers with zolatone in a new club..


----------



## SuperiorPainter (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a small job coming up with multi-spec and looking forward to it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Take a video. :yes:


----------

